# seeing a doctor



## helenc (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi
can anyone tell me how to go about seeing a doctor at the centro medical centre, got the Padron from the town hall or whatever it is and they gave us a certificate to take to doctors if we need to go, but am not sure if you have to make an appointment, or do you just go, what else do we need to take, we are not residents not retired have an EHIC card, but we are living here for time being, we have only been here about 2 months so we are not sure, 
only my husband and I are on some tablets we need to get more of, 
have heard they will not be able to speak much if any English and its a bit chaotic, but maybe not in our area, we don't live in a rural place and have found lots speak English at least to a degree
also if we were to take out health insurance privately can anyone recommend a good company just for basic


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

helenc said:


> Hi
> can anyone tell me how to go about seeing a doctor at the centro medical centre, got the Padron from the town hall or whatever it is and they gave us a certificate to take to doctors if we need to go, but am not sure if you have to make an appointment, or do you just go, what else do we need to take, we are not residents not retired have an EHIC card, but we are living here for time being, we have only been here about 2 months so we are not sure,
> only my husband and I are on some tablets we need to get more of,
> have heard they will not be able to speak much if any English and its a bit chaotic, but maybe not in our area, we don't live in a rural place and have found lots speak English at least to a degree
> also if we were to take out health insurance privately can anyone recommend a good company just for basic


I have had personal experience of three medical centres since moving to Spain and at each of these an appointment was necessary. It may, however, be different in other towns. You should not be using your EHIC cards if you are living in Spain. These are issued only for short holiday or business trips, as explained on the UK NHS website (Cover your healthcare abroad - The NHS in England - NHS Choices). For private medical insurance I use El Perpetuo Socorro (El Perpetuo Socorro Seguros de Salud en Alicante). They are based in Alicante and have English-speaking staff. You will have a wide choice of English-speaking doctors in the Alicante area if you take out private insurance. You may find that you can buy the tablets you need at any farmacia as many drugs that are only available on prescription in the UK can be bought over the counter here. I suggest you take the packet of the medicine you are using to a farmacia and see if they will supply you without a prescription.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

helenc said:


> Hi
> can anyone tell me how to go about seeing a doctor at the centro medical centre, got the Padron from the town hall or whatever it is and they gave us a certificate to take to doctors if we need to go, but am not sure if you have to make an appointment, or do you just go, what else do we need to take, we are not residents not retired have an EHIC card, but we are living here for time being, we have only been here about 2 months so we are not sure,
> only my husband and I are on some tablets we need to get more of,
> have heard they will not be able to speak much if any English and its a bit chaotic, but maybe not in our area, we don't live in a rural place and have found lots speak English at least to a degree
> also if we were to take out health insurance privately can anyone recommend a good company just for basic


If you aren't living here / resident here, you shouldn't be on the padrón.

Though you say you've been living here a couple of months. If you're staying you'll need to register as resident & for that you'll need private healthcare. You have to do that within 3 months of your arrival.

For now, go to the local state health centre with your EHIC & passport & ask for an appt. The UK will be billed for that appt & any treatment you receive. You can't do that if you live here, but it sounds as if you haven't made up your mind yet (you have another month in which to do so if you've already been here two months) 

That said, you can buy lots of medications over the counter here, so you could just go to a farmacia with what you have & they might sell them to you.


----------



## helenc (Mar 30, 2012)

oh thanks for that most helpful will go to pharmacy and try


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

As Xabiachica said, Padron is when you register as living here which you should not do if you are not resident. Even with Padron this does not entitle you to healthcare but if you go to the dr with a EHIC (as a tourist) and also show your pardon (certificate you live here) then if they have half a brain they will realize something is wrong!

If you are here on an extended holiday then go with your EHIC and passport. If you are settling here then get residenca but to do this you must have private healthcare if you are not working or otherwise entitled to social security.

If you are here for an extended trip then use EHIC as a tourist to make the UK pay otherwise you are basically draining money form the Spanish health system which is stretched enough as it is (hence why residents without work or SS must have private healthcare)

If its just for drugs though the chemists are very helpful in Spain and many things can be bought! Good luck!


----------



## helenc (Mar 30, 2012)

yes going to go to pharmacy and see if I can get them, only got Padron as was advised to by estate agent we renting house from, have heard that if you register your town gets more from the budget as it can say it has more residents, and it was man at Auymentia gave us certificate,am looking into private healthcare did not realise you can get so much from pharmacy so will try that first


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

helenc said:


> yes going to go to pharmacy and see if I can get them, only got Padron as was advised to by estate agent we renting house from, have heard that if you register your town gets more from the budget as it can say it has more residents, and it was man at Auymentia gave us certificate,am looking into private healthcare did not realise you can get so much from pharmacy so will try that first


Yes it's true that the town gets money for each resident - but being on the padrón can cause untold problems for anyone who doesn't live here - & towns are being fined massively for having more people on the padrón than people actually living there!

You get the padrón cert when you register.


----------



## helenc (Mar 30, 2012)

no meant man asked us if we wanted a healthcare certificate while we were there we said yes and he gave it us for 70 cents, we do intend to stay here for at least a year to start with but have not been here long and seem to be getting conflicting stories from various forums, someone said we had to register at police station,to let them know we were in the country and so they knew we lived in the town in case we were stopped by police, they said to always carry passports, then we opened a bank account and read we needed something from police to take with us, then we were told no, and we opened one no problem, then we weren't getting our mail, so were told to get the padron or register at the town hall so they knew we lived here as post office said house was in owners name and thats why our mail wasn't getting delivered, so up to now not sure what we should be doing,to be honest, at the moment we are concentrating n registering our car onto Spanish plates and registering our dogs at vets, we are just trying to learn as we go along, and its all a bit confusing to be honest


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

helenc said:


> no meant man asked us if we wanted a healthcare certificate while we were there we said yes and he gave it us for 70 cents, we do intend to stay here for at least a year to start with but have not been here long and seem to be getting conflicting stories from various forums, someone said we had to register at police station,to let them know we were in the country and so they knew we lived in the town in case we were stopped by police, they said to always carry passports, then we opened a bank account and read we needed something from police to take with us, then we were told no, and we opened one no problem, then we weren't getting our mail, so were told to get the padron or register at the town hall so they knew we lived here as post office said house was in owners name and thats why our mail wasn't getting delivered, so up to now not sure what we should be doing,to be honest, at the moment we are concentrating n registering our car onto Spanish plates and registering our dogs at vets, we are just trying to learn as we go along, and its all a bit confusing to be honest


Healthcare certificate?

What's a healthcare certificate?


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

helenc said:


> no meant man asked us if we wanted a healthcare certificate while we were there we said yes and he gave it us for 70 cents, we do intend to stay here for at least a year to start with but have not been here long and seem to be getting conflicting stories from various forums, someone said we had to register at police station,to let them know we were in the country and so they knew we lived in the town in case we were stopped by police, they said to always carry passports, then we opened a bank account and read we needed something from police to take with us, then we were told no, and we opened one no problem, then we weren't getting our mail, so were told to get the padron or register at the town hall so they knew we lived here as post office said house was in owners name and thats why our mail wasn't getting delivered, so up to now not sure what we should be doing,to be honest, at the moment we are concentrating n registering our car onto Spanish plates and registering our dogs at vets, we are just trying to learn as we go along, and its all a bit confusing to be honest


I think you need to stop taking advice from forums and look at the official sources of information. This UK government web site is a good place to start: https://www.gov.uk/guidance/residency-requirements-in-spain


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

The Skipper said:


> I think you need to stop taking advice from forums and look at the official sources of information. This UK government web site is a good place to start: https://www.gov.uk/guidance/residency-requirements-in-spain


I would like to think that the help and information given on this forum is extremely accurate and up-to-date. 

Many forums are not so active so their information becomes outdated very quickly.


I agree, official data sources are always the best option - but don't believe all posts by lawyers, estate agents etc. as even they get things very wrong.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I think this really all comes down to how long you are intending to live in Spain for. If you can confirm that we can offer you more definitive advice.

If you intend to be here long term you really can't rely on just carrying on going to a farmacia and buying whatever medication you are on, because surely the conditions you are taking the medication for will need to be monitored and tests carried out to make sure they are not getting worse, and that the dosage and type of medication is still appropriate.


----------



## helenc (Mar 30, 2012)

no have read it again its the padron and cost 70 cents


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

helenc said:


> no have read it again its the padron and cost 70 cents


phew! I thought your town had introduced something new!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

helenc said:


> no have read it again its the padron and cost 70 cents


Absolutely nothing to do with health then ....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Absolutely nothing to do with health then ....


Although they'll ask for it if they try to register for healthcare.

Maybe that was what the man at the ayto said.....


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

Also bear in mind the EHIC card is for emergency treatment only.

Unless your repeat prescriptions are needed for an emergency (like essential medication which has been lost or stolen) the EHIC will not cover them.

Using EHIC you will be considered a tourist and they will say you should have brought enough with you.

Depending on where you live you may want to consider going to a private doctor and paying for him to treat you on a one off basis - this is not always as expensive as you might think. I know of a couple of English speaking doctors in the Benidorm/Albir area if that is anywhere near you.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

If I have a rant now will it upset anyone? No? Good!

I feel a little disgruntled sometimes to see (and I am not just referring to this post but in general) people who seem to be on the grab all of the time.

If you come to Spain to live then you have options:

1) Work - You get healthcare then!
2) Get reciprocal healthcare, for example if you are a pensioner and entitled to Spanish healthcare under the S1 scheme
3) Pay into the system if you qualify to do so
4) Pay private

I think that a lot of people come to spain and then try to see what they can get out of the system. I understand perfectly that some people may want to spend some time here seeing if the lifestyle suits them and if they can establish themselves here BUT during that transition stage you have to be prepared to do the right thing to get what you want.

If you are here on an extended trip then you are not resident
If you are not resident you should not be registering on the Padron
If you are here for a short stay and unsure about your future then I am sorry if it sounds abrupt but instead of trying to get what you can out of the already troubled Spanish system you should either take private healthcare and pay for the medication or bring enough medication with you from your UK Dr.

Popping along to the town hall and getting a Padron does not entitle you to healthcare in Spain. 

I am not specifically having a pop at the OP on this but saying in general that the forum does seem to be frequented by people asking what they can get and how they can get it when really as a guest in a country these people should be thinking about how they can support themselves if they wish to spend time here.

I am very proud to be a long term resident in Spain. I have my SIP because I work and have done so for a fair few years. I have my EHIC from Spain because as a Spanish taxpayer I am entitled to healthcare anywhere in Europe courtesy of Spain and I get my repeat prescription with the appropriate % discount because I contribute each and every month into the Spanish system. I also have Private cover out of choice too and the two covers work nicely hand in hand. I suffer from a minor condition which is cared for under the private sector but by SS GP issues the prescriptions for the medication I have so that I benefit from the reduced rate prescriptions but that is my right as a taxpayer in the country.

If people want to come to Spain for a reccy to see if the life suits them then that is great and they are entitled to do so but by simply popping along to the Ayuntamiento for a pardon they are not entitled to healthcare and should pay privately should they wish to access healthcare until such time that they are permanent resident and entitled through whatever means to state healthcare.

There have been a couple of posts recently about healthcare, benefits and so on in Spain but the truth is this... in Spain you gain rights by contributions and if you aint paying in you aint getting out and thats as simple as it should be. It's a system I chose to join years ago and am proud to be part of it. Its not a country full of handouts, its a country where those who pay in can later get paid out. Short and simple and thats the way it is and should be.

Rant over!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

xicoalc said:


> If I have a rant now will it upset anyone? No? Good!
> 
> I feel a little disgruntled sometimes to see (and I am not just referring to this post but in general) people who seem to be on the grab all of the time.
> 
> ...


I agree with what you say. 

The problem is that it is so easy to get away with it. I see it all the time in Benidorm. I know people who have lived there for years. They do not register as residents. They have no NIE, padron etc. They make no tax returns. If they need medical treatment they go to the doctor with their EHIC card pretending to be tourists. They are permanent tourists.

It is the system that is wrong that lets them do it.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

xicoalc said:


> If I have a rant now will it upset anyone? No? Good! I feel a little disgruntled sometimes to see (and I am not just referring to this post but in general) people who seem to be on the grab all of the time. If you come to Spain to live then you have options: 1) Work - You get healthcare then! 2) Get reciprocal healthcare, for example if you are a pensioner and entitled to Spanish healthcare under the S1 scheme 3) Pay into the system if you qualify to do so 4) Pay private I think that a lot of people come to spain and then try to see what they can get out of the system. I understand perfectly that some people may want to spend some time here seeing if the lifestyle suits them and if they can establish themselves here BUT during that transition stage you have to be prepared to do the right thing to get what you want. If you are here on an extended trip then you are not resident If you are not resident you should not be registering on the Padron If you are here for a short stay and unsure about your future then I am sorry if it sounds abrupt but instead of trying to get what you can out of the already troubled Spanish system you should either take private healthcare and pay for the medication or bring enough medication with you from your UK Dr. Popping along to the town hall and getting a Padron does not entitle you to healthcare in Spain. I am not specifically having a pop at the OP on this but saying in general that the forum does seem to be frequented by people asking what they can get and how they can get it when really as a guest in a country these people should be thinking about how they can support themselves if they wish to spend time here. I am very proud to be a long term resident in Spain. I have my SIP because I work and have done so for a fair few years. I have my EHIC from Spain because as a Spanish taxpayer I am entitled to healthcare anywhere in Europe courtesy of Spain and I get my repeat prescription with the appropriate % discount because I contribute each and every month into the Spanish system. I also have Private cover out of choice too and the two covers work nicely hand in hand. I suffer from a minor condition which is cared for under the private sector but by SS GP issues the prescriptions for the medication I have so that I benefit from the reduced rate prescriptions but that is my right as a taxpayer in the country. If people want to come to Spain for a reccy to see if the life suits them then that is great and they are entitled to do so but by simply popping along to the Ayuntamiento for a pardon they are not entitled to healthcare and should pay privately should they wish to access healthcare until such time that they are permanent resident and entitled through whatever means to state healthcare. There have been a couple of posts recently about healthcare, benefits and so on in Spain but the truth is this... in Spain you gain rights by contributions and if you aint paying in you aint getting out and thats as simple as it should be. It's a system I chose to join years ago and am proud to be part of it. Its not a country full of handouts, its a country where those who pay in can later get paid out. Short and simple and thats the way it is and should be. Rant over!


Do you think Spain is unique to this entitlement concept? I worked around the absurdly costly American system for many years seeing people who were real pro's at getting free medical care. Of course those of us who continued to pay increasing medical fees paid their's as well. Managing mental health and drug treatment programs gave me a ringside seat for the system abuse. Not to elaborate but it really pissed me off. For a while the Crack cocaine addicts could get government disability for having the dual diagnoses of cocaine dependence followed by depression. It never dawned on the idiots at Social Security that depression was a side effect of cocaine withdrawal until they had spent billions on these jokers. They would get admitted saying they were suicidal and would conveniently remain so till the day their next government check came in.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*The system*



DunWorkin said:


> I agree with what you say.
> 
> The problem is that it is so easy to get away with it. I see it all the time in Benidorm. I know people who have lived there for years. They do not register as residents. They have no NIE, padron etc. They make no tax returns. If they need medical treatment they go to the doctor with their EHIC card pretending to be tourists. They are permanent tourists.
> 
> It is the system that is wrong that lets them do it.


Truly, it depends where you live.
I have been registered here for almost four years, first in Cadiz city and now in Chiclana. When we moved we did all that was required and last month I was unwell, went to doc to discover that I had shingles and horror I had disappeared from the system. The doc did see me and gave me the requisite medicine, but sent me to a stroppy woman in the main offices of the Social Security notwithstanding that I was signed up to my local clinic with the paper to prove it. I had to ask Newcastle for another S1 which took almost three weeks to arrive cos it goes via Malta these days. 
I did ask how I had got lost, but nobody was willing to explain. I asked when I would be on the system again and the lady said but don't you have the EHIC and I said no cos I haven't left the country. Fortunately, in my local ambulatorio (just love that word), they know me cos when my husband was dying I was never out of the place.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

DunWorkin said:


> Also bear in mind the EHIC card is for emergency treatment only.
> 
> Unless your repeat prescriptions are needed for an emergency (like essential medication which has been lost or stolen) the EHIC will not cover them.
> 
> ...


The EHIC isn't only for emergency treatment - it's for essential treatment while on holiday. And yes that can include prescriptions - people do sometimes stay longer than expected. 

I do agree with you & xicoalc that it's infuriating when people cheat the system. But I don't think that's what the OP here is doing. They've just been given some very bad advice.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> The EHIC isn't only for emergency treatment - it's for essential treatment while on holiday. And yes that can include prescriptions - people do sometimes stay longer than expected.
> 
> I do agree with you & xicoalc that it's infuriating when people cheat the system. But I don't think that's what the OP here is doing. They've just been given some very bad advice.


Yes, the EHIC is for " emergency and necessary treatment" for people temporarily in Europe apparently 

Jo xxx

Sent from my D5803 using Expat Forum


----------

